# weapon what size shuriken you like



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 25, 2012)

weapon what size shuriken you like


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2012)

Depends on the type of shuriken.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2012)

Well this one is too big.
http://www.justmanga.com/jmprod/KUNAIPLUSH


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 25, 2012)

lololol way to big/ i like size five usely gunin is i seen senben 4 1/2 inches   any way  one you shown not real shuriken but good one funny


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 25, 2012)

by that


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 25, 2012)

that one not  spell check you  prove my point in good way


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

What size? Whatever size is correct for the job.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

maybe so


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

It's not a matter of "like" but proper tool for the job. There is no "maybe". It just is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

Opinions?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 2, 2012)

I prefer to use 12 inch circular saw blades.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> I prefer to use 12 inch circular saw blades.



Ah, the "TRON's Deadly Disks" Ryu hmm?


----------



## Sanke (Apr 2, 2012)

The ultimate shuriken? 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Opinions?



Oh dear lord in heaven, what have I just had inflicted upon me....

Uh, nope. Nearly everything he says is wrong, his methods are very flawed, his shuriken themselves are terrible store bought toys, and his pronunciation combined with his accent makes me think he's permanently drunk. But this is me, so let's go through the whole thing.

First, some background. Roemke is a black-belt by mail of Richard Van Donk's, and has decided that as he learnt by a home study course, he can offer online training too! Oh, the problems with that just don't stop, do they? His display of weaponry usage in the opening credits, though, show that he's borrowed what looks like some Katori iai methods, then just slapped on what he thinks is good after that (which is why there's such a disconnect between his movement in the first half of his sword technique, and the second half), and the Bo work shows that he's happy making stuff up rather than learning anything. Which, fittingly, is a good set up for what he "teaches" in regard to shuriken here.

"Today we're going to go over the Senban Shuriken. This Shuriken is known as the Chinese Star (no, it's not), it has four points to it, and it has this middle section that is either circular or square (uh, no. For senban, it's always square, as the origins are said to be the kagi nuki nail pullers, and circular wouldn't work so well there)".

From there we start to talk about different methods of holding and throwing the senban shuriken... except that the two vertical ones he made up (Togakure Ryu is considered rather unusual in that it doesn't teach a vertical method of throwing, just the horizontal one), and both grips are rather flawed. His first one "chokes" the shuriken, pulling it to the left, and ruining any accuracy, and his second grip seems designed to do little more than simply slice open his own finger while limiting the ability to throw the thing. There are grips and methods of throwing shuriken vertically, and they aren't really much like what Roemke is showing here.

His horizontal grip again misses a fair bit of what is actually taught as well, but it's nothing compared to how bad his demonstration of the throws are. 

About the only thing he gets right is the "not lethal distraction" thing... although he doesn't really understand how that distraction works, from the sounds of things. 

All told, his horizontal throws were better (at least he got some of the wrist action okay), but his choice of overly heavy (from the looks of things, about 4 times heavier than the actual items), he was muscling all his throws with his arms, and was constantly veering off target badly.

In short, this was really bad.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> First, some background. Roemke is a black-belt by mail of Richard Van Donk's, and has decided that as he learnt by a home study course, he can offer online training too!



My wife had the "pleasure" of taking some classes with Mr. Von Donk, while in college.  He was actually running an on-campus martial arts club.  She's got some very funny stories.


----------

